# AC/DC 2015 dates



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

AC/DC Rock Or Bust North American Tour 

August 28 - Quebec City, QC - Plains Of Abraham - On Sale February 16
August 31 - Montreal, QC - Olympic Stadium - On Sale February 16
September 3 - Ottawa, ON - TD Place - On Sale February 16
September 5 - Moncton, NB - Magnetic Hill - On Sale February 16
September 10 - Toronto, ON - Downsview Park - On Sale February 16
September 20 - Edmonton, AL - Commonwealth Stadium - On Sale February 16
September 22 - Vancouver, BC - BC Place - On Sale February 16


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Downsview Park? Count me out man


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Not a chance for me either at Downsview, but I wasn't going to see them again regardless.

7 "stadium" shows in Canada, only 6 for the US (Gillette Stadium, Metlife Stadium, Wrigley Field, Ford Field, AT&T Park & Dodger Stadium).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Hehe I missed the 'On Sale' part and gave a big ole WTF? when I saw Commonwealth 2/16. This was before my brain processed that it was next week, obviously too short lead time for the announcement. :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Just got my tickets for TD place, i seen them once before...Stiff Upper Lip...tour.


----------

